
Show HN: I built a mirror that you can touch - razor
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sh2EJzplkpM
======
TWellick
I have a feeling that I'll be cleaning fingerprints off this quite often.

------
nxzero
"It's magic"... and very appealing visually too, awesome!!

Curious, is this projected with motion detection positioning, a two-way mirror
film over a existing touch screen, or something else?

~~~
razor
Thanks for the kind words!

It's two-way with touch sensors. The next iteration that I'm currently working
on will be frameless :)

~~~
nxzero
Really is interesting how the mirror makes such a big difference to me; seen
window based touch screens, and to me, this seems more appealing.

It'd be interesting to do test using ADs that know where the user's face is...
:-)

------
Mtinie
This is a project that I would love to attempt to replicate! Awesome work.

I'm crossing my fingers and hope that you'll decide to post more about the
mechanics and code in the future.

~~~
razor
Thanks Mtinie!

I will definitely post more. I've got a list of features I'd like to get in
and when those features are implemented, I'll definitely make more videos. If
you're interested in finding out more, you can always follow my Medium page or
Twitter where I'll start posting regularly.

[https://medium.com/@ryannelwan](https://medium.com/@ryannelwan)
[https://twitter.com/ryan_nelwan](https://twitter.com/ryan_nelwan)

------
gregsqueeb
Woah dude! Super cool! Love the Tron-like UI!

------
johnmurch
OMG - Get this on kickstarter NOW!!! I would LOVE to have this in my bedroom
and start my day with this.

~~~
razor
Hi Johnmurch,

The response I've been getting is great. So much that I'm now contemplating on
creating a kickstarter campaign. This will be the first of many updates to
come so please stay tuned :).

~~~
johnmurch
Congrats! - Looking forward to ordering one soon :)

------
dana0550
Wow... this is truly spectacular work.

------
eecks
Great job - very well presented

------
brtkbrtk
Awesome!!! :)

